# Bean weevil cultures crashed



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

I've had my bean weevils for about eight months and everything had been going fine until three months ago. When they bloomed I did as usual and split them into new containers with new black eyed peas. The next month, they didn't bloom, I only had about 20 weevils emerge in each culture. Then last month, nothing emerged. I've kept the cultures for nearly two months thinking that they might emerge, but nothing. I have a strong feeling that the black eyed peas were tainted with something. I wish I would have kept the container so I could state which brand they were, but I didn't. Lesson learned, do not put all your eggs in one basket, or should I say peas in one culture. Now I need to get another culture and start again!


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

mine crashed too, first time out. Probably my own ignorance. Did your frogs readily take them? i never had a chance to find out. And boy did those cultures that were going have a FUNK to them.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

my cultures stopped producing around new years, but i kept one because i had remembered being told by a wise man to never give up on a bad bean beetle culture. just a week ago when my room temps came back up it boomed again.


----------



## dipox35 (Jan 6, 2008)

What kind of frogs you been feeding them too, im looking into been beetles. Just wondering if they readily eat them.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Two points: one, keep the cultures ventilated (and void of water/dampness) otherwise they will rot and get a nasty funk (as you say). Second, keep them warm. I keep mine next to the rack lights and they are always consistently booming.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

dipox35 said:


> What kind of frogs you been feeding them too, im looking into been beetles. Just wondering if they readily eat them.


anything bigger then the pums and thumbs can take them no prob. some frogs spit them out with the first feeding but learn to appreciate their taste/texture.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

man im happy to see a thread about the bean beetles. i actually got a bean beetle culture in a trade that is producing more beetles then i know what to do with. i was told to split the beans not the beetles but it didnt make much sence to me. i recently split the beetles into a new culture of beans to see if they would produce eggs and they are but just very slowly. the culture bloomed again and i now have a insane amount in that culture so im going to split the beans and beetles this time. does anyone have a known methode for spliting these types of cultures? something that works well for them?
i cant open the culture with out them getting allll over the place.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I think if you do a search on bean weevils there is a good method


----------

